# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  η γεννηση του cockatiel μου και η αναπτυξη του

## NaRkIssA

Το λενε Pepe  και γεννηθηκε στις 21/11/2009.Οι ημερες εκκολαψης ήταν 20.Η διατροφη των γονιων του ηταν αυθονα φρουτα ,λαχανικα, αυγοτροφη, συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου , φρεσκο βρασμενο αβγο και σουπιοκοκκαλο.Οταν γεννηθηκε το αυγο η διατροφη περιοριστηκε μονο σε σπορους και  σουπιοκοκκαλο.Δυο μερες πριν την γεννηση προσθεσα στην διατροφη τους ξανα φρεσκο αβγο και αυγοτροφη.Τωρα που ειναι 15 ημερων το μικρο θα τους δωσω και λίγο μηλαρακι.Το ταϊζουν εναλλαξ.

Μπορω να πω οτι την φροντιδα του την ειχε περισσοτερο ο Cocka  παρα  η Chika.Στην αρχη κοιμοταν κατω απο τον μπαμπα του συνηθως, τωρα που μεγαλωσε αρκετα και δεν χωραει απο κατω του πλεον , βολευεται αναμεσα τους και ετσι το κρατανε ζεστο.Τις νυχτες εχω παντα αναμενο ενα λαμπακι νυκτος ετσι ωστε να μπορουν να το ταϊζουν και την νυχτα μια και μοιαζει με τα ανθρωπινα μωρακια που ξυπνανε καθε τοσο για να φανε.

Σας εχω και φωτογραφιες με την αναπτυξη του

----------


## maria ps

πολύ ωραίο το χρονικό ευχαριστούμε Σοφία, τέλεια εμπειρία!!

----------


## NaRkIssA

ευχαριστω Μαρια.Θα εχει και συνεχεια  ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ευχαριστω Μαρια.Θα εχει και συνεχεια


Σοφία γίνε όσο πιο αναλυτική μπορείς θα χρησιμεύσει το ποστ σου σε μέλη που θα ρωτούν πάνω στην αναπαραγωγή των κοκατιλ.

----------


## vagelis76

Επειδή δεν έχω γνώσεις αλλα μου έκανε εντύπωση που σταματησες τα φρούτα οσο ταϊζαν το μωρό.
Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος που το έκανες?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να τον χαιρεσε!!!
ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να ξανααποκτησω και εγω καποιο-καποια ζευγαρια κοκατιλ και να χαιρομαι μωρακια!!!

συμβουλη....ποολλεεεεες φωτγραφιες...δεν θα καταλαβεις για ποτε θα μεγαλωσει...

----------


## NaRkIssA

οκ λοιπον   ::   .Ας γινω πιο αναλυτικη.
Η καλυτερη εποχη  για ζευγαρωμα cockatiel ειναι απο Αυγουστο ως και Σεπτεμβρη .Γενναν απο 2 εως και 5 αβγα που η εκκολαψη τους κραταει απο 19 ως και 21 μερες.Οταν εβαλα την φωλια παρατηρησα αλαγη της συμπεριφορας τους.Αρχικα ο αρσενικος αρχισε να την περιεργαζετε εξωτερικα.μετα μπηκε μεσα και απο οτι καταλαβα αρχισε να τσεκαρει και μεσα αν ολα ειναι ενταξη.Στον πατο της φωλιας ειχα βαλει ροκανιδι.Προστατευει τα αβγα ωστε να μην κυλανε εδω και εκει.Μετα μπηκε και η θυληκια μου.Μπαιναν ολο και πιο συχνα μεσα οποτε καποια στιγμη βγαιναν εξω μονο για φαγητο.Μεχρι που ηρθε και το αβγουλακι.   ::  
Πριν να ερθει το αβγο εκανα διατροφικη προετοιμασια στα πουλια ωστε να μπορουν να ανταπεξελθουν στις αναγκες μιας γεννας.Πρεπει να ειναι πλουσια σε ασβεστιο.Το Βρασμενο φρεσκο αυγο ειναι καλη επιλογη.Εγω το εδινα κομμενο στη μεση μαζι με το τσοφλι αλλα δεν το αφηνα πανω απο 2 ωρες γιατι αλλοιώνεται πολυ ευκολα και μπορει να γινει πολυ επικινδυνο για τα πουλια.Πλουσιο σε ασβεστιο ειναι και το σουπιοκοκκαλο.Υπαρχει βεβαια και συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου στο εμποριο.Η αυγοτροφη ειναι επισης μια καλη λυση αρκει να ειναι φρεσκια οποτε καλο ειναι να ειστε σιγουροι απο που θα την αγορασετε.
Εκτος απο ασβεστιο τα πουλια πρεπει να περνουν και βιταμινες, που μπορουν να βρουν σε φρουτα και λαχανικα.Εγω εκανα ενα "σουβλακι" με κομματια φρεσκων λαχανικων καθε μερα οπως καροτο μηλο αχλαδι πορτοκαλι λαχανο.Φροντιζα να ειναι καλα πλυμενα.
Οταν γεννηθηκε το αβγο η διατροφη τους περιοριστηκε μονο σε σπορους και σουπιοκοκκαλο.Και λιγο συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου ειναι καλο για να προστατεψετε την θυληκια απο τυχον ελειψη μιας και δεν  ξερουμε ποσα αβγα θα γεννησει.Δυο μερες πριν "σκασει" το αβγο εμπλουτισα την διατροφη τους παλι με αβγοτροφη.Οχι ομως λαχανικα.Επειδη το μικρο τρωει οτι και οι γονεις του - μια και αυτοι το ταϊζουν- τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα ειναι νωρις ακομα να μπουν στην διατροφη του.Μετα τις 15 μερες νομιζω οτι μπορειτε να δωσετε λιγο μηλαρακι στους γονεις.Εγω ετσι θα κανω αυριο μια και το Pepe μου αυριο γινεται 16 ημερων.
Μικρο τρωει πολλες φορες το 24ωρο οπως και τα ανθρωπινα μωρακια.Τρωει και τις νυχτερινες ωρες.Φροντιστε η φωλια να ειναι σε καποια ησυχη γωνια στο σπιτι ωστε να ξεκουραζονται και οι γονεις και τα μικρα.Το βραδυ καλο ειναι να εχετε ενα λαμπακι νυκτος ωστε οι γονεις να μπορουν να τα ταιζουν με ασφαλεια.
Ειναι απιστευτο το ποσο αλαζει μερα με την ημερα.Μετα τις 15 μερες μπορειτε να τα περνετε για 10 λεπτα στα χερια σας και να τα μιλατε καθε μερα ωστε να σας συνηθισουν.Τα cockatiel ειναι πολυ παιχνιδιαρικια ρατσα και μπορειτε να τα μαθετε να σφυριζουν τραγουδια να χορευουν ακομα και να μιλανε καμια φορα (αναλογα τον χαρακτηρα του καθε πουλιου).
Η εμπειρια ηταν καταπληκτικη και μου αλλαξε ολη μου τη ζωη.Γιατι οχι και την δικη σας?    ::  
Καλες γιορτες σε ολους

----------


## NaRkIssA

> Επειδή δεν έχω γνώσεις αλλα μου έκανε εντύπωση που σταματησες τα φρούτα οσο ταϊζαν το μωρό.
> Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος λόγος που το έκανες?



υπαρχει κινδυνος να πιασει διαρροια το μικρο και να το χασεις.ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα

----------


## NaRkIssA

> να τον χαιρεσε!!!
> ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να ξανααποκτησω και εγω καποιο-καποια ζευγαρια κοκατιλ και να χαιρομαι μωρακια!!!
> 
> συμβουλη....ποολλεεεεες φωτγραφιες...δεν θα καταλαβεις για ποτε θα μεγαλωσει...


ειπα να μην τα πολυενοχλω τον πρωτο καιρο με φωτογραφικες μηχανες.Τωρα που ξεπεταχτηκε το μικρο θα σας ταραξω στις φωτογραφιες   ::

----------


## douke-soula

μπραβο Σοφια ανταμοιφθηκαν οι κοποι σου
και οι προσπαθειες του cocka και της  chika
και αυτο το μωρο πια μερα με την μερα αλλαζει
σαν να ειναι αλλο μωρο φαινεται  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
να τα χαιρεσαι και να καμαρωσεις το πεπε.......
ιδιο με τον πατερα του  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NaRkIssA

το πρωτο gay cockatiel  ζευγαρι θα ειναι χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα
Περαν της πλακας περνανε πολυ καλα μαζι τα δυο μικρα.Παιζουν συνεχεια.Οι γονεις του πέπε  δεν τον αφηνουν να παιξει μαζι τους.Σοβαρεψαν πολυ μετα την γεννηση του , οποτε με τον Πάμπλο βρηκε την χαρα του.   ::

----------


## alexandr0s

Με κολάζεις με αυτά που γράφεις..το Πέπε και το Πέπε και το Πέπε...Προχτές πήγα στο pet-shop που ψωνίζω, και είχε αρκετά cockatiel που κάποια  ήταν ήδη ζευγάρια..ήμουν στο παρα πέντε να αγοράσω το ένα ζευγάρι   ::

----------


## NaRkIssA

> Με κολάζεις με αυτά που γράφεις..το Πέπε και το Πέπε και το Πέπε...Προχτές πήγα στο pet-shop που ψωνίζω, και είχε αρκετά cockatiel που κάποια  ήταν ήδη ζευγάρια..ήμουν στο παρα πέντε να αγοράσω το ένα ζευγάρι



To πεπε   ::  
To πεπε  ::  
To πεπε  ::  
To πεπε  ::  
To πεπε  ::  
To πεπε  ::  
To πεπε  ::  
To πεπε  ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alexandr0s

Στο τέλος θα πάθουμε Πεπίτιδα    ::

----------


## douke-soula

ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥ  ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΠΕΠΙΤΙΔΑ 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NaRkIssA

> ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥ  ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΩ ΠΕΠΙΤΙΔΑ





'AXXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXAXA
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NaRkIssA

εγω τον ηλιο τον εχω μεσα στο σπιτι μου...

----------


## alexandr0s

*Πεπίνος*

----------


## douke-soula

μην μας αλλαζεις το ονομα Αλεξανδρε
το ονομα ειναι ΠΕΠΕ ειτε ειναι αγορι 
ειτε ειναι κοριτσι 
η ηλιαχτιδα στην ζωη της Σοφιας

----------


## alexandr0s

Εμένα πάντως για Πεπίνος μου κάνει παρά για Πεπίνα   ::

----------


## NaRkIssA

Ειναι το Πέπε... και αυτο θα μεινει.Ο ηλιος μου...
 :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:   :winky:

----------

